# My Little Weirdo Best Friend



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Love Her so much





































Very Weird



















<3


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

[


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

She's so spunky! Love this one



Laurelin said:


>


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Thank you! She is a good little girl (sometimes).


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Mia and Summer really make me consider a papillon for my next dog.


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

Amaryllis said:


> Mia and Summer really make me consider a papillon for my next dog.


Me too! They are proof that small dogs can do cool things. And they just look so sassy!


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

d_ray said:


> Me too! They are proof that small dogs can do cool things. And they just look so sassy!


They last about half a second in rescue around me, so I think we're not the only ones who have figured this out, lol.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

She is still, completely, my favorite DF dog.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

They are a great breed! Really and truly fantastic dogs for the right people. I do want more for sure but I am not sure if I want one in the near future. On the other hand I honestly don't know if I could be without a papillon. There is just something about them for me... I get the feeling if I do end up papillon-less that I'll go out and get another right away. They are just such quirkballs, dramatic, and so excited all the time. They are also super clingy to their people and very responsive. My paps would definitely choose to never leave my side if they could. 

Yeah they're pretty impossible to find in rescue. I looked hard before I got Mia and they get snatched up very fast. Which is good overall of course for the dogs but not good for people wanting to rescue them!


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

We have the same "problem" here with all small dogs... and dogs in general, really. There used to be a terrible pet store owner here, but he got shut down and arrested and now there are (I believe) no pet stores left on the island that sell dogs or cats. We have one humane society and sometimes they have no dogs for adoption at all; the classifieds sites also have a lot of "wanted" ads and not many ads actually selling/giving away dogs. Great for the dogs, bad for people who want one! My brother and his gf recently had to put their pit down and they're having a hard time finding a suitable new dog. I've been trying to steer them away from the worst BYBs.

Mia is adorable, as always. I love that pic of her on her back with her tongue out. I know what you mean about papillons, too. Sometimes I think that I'd like to try all of these different breeds, but I only really want two dogs at a time so I should never get the same breed twice... but I'm pretty sure that when Crystal eventually passes away I will be running right back to her breeder.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Sorry to hear about your brother's pit!

I like a lot of breeds that would be easier to have without papillons around but man they are just so good. I do want a variety of dogs over time though. But nothing else really compares. If I could find that happy weird zaniness and everything else in a bigger package maybe... Hank is cool and fun but he's not a papillon. Just very different temperament (good and bad).


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

She's so quirky and cute  I'm also considering a pap because of yours 

There's two of them in my agility class and they are both doing great and look like a lot of fun


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

You can see the "crazy" in Mia's eyes LOL It's a good thing  If I get a Papillon I would like to have one with as much spunk and attitude as Mia!


----------

